# Top Training Expectations for Puppies



## MaggieRoseLee

Engagement - Key to Training

Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching tricks

Intro to Clicker Training (perfect for puppies!)

Why bother to 'socialize' and I want photos/videos of puppies/dogs..... 

:wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Never too early to start! 

Introducing: Hob Nob Helo (9 Weeks Old!) on Vimeo

and


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

